# protein skimmer quick questions.



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

ill make this simple.

skimmers r

Eshopps PSK-100H

and

Reef Octopus BH100 Hang-On-Back Skimmer

both are hobs.

wondering which is better. i cant find remora and these are just as good from my extensive research. 

please give me some feed back. i cant do sump because i dont have space. im doing mainly soft corals and then hard corals sps.

ALSO i have a 46 gallon tank. these are rated well over. would that be ok. or should i get the one that is for my size tank.


thanks!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

contact Carmenh. I think she has Remora

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

sig said:


> contact Carmenh. I think she has Remora


thanks ill try contacting her. any suggestions on either of these if i cant get a hold of her?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I know she had Remora, but not sure about Octopus

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Remora is a great little skimmer. Never had an RO skimmer but RO has a great reputation. Another option if you have the space inside the tank is to get the Tunze. They are great little internal skimmers.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*skimmer*

i got a deltec 600 mce and it is working great quiet operation .
this was a reccomendation from carmen .


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

tom g said:


> i got a deltec 600 mce and it is working great quiet operation .
> this was a reccomendation from carmen .


If I had no choice (and knew for sure, there were no upgrades in my future), and was looking to get a HOB skimmer, Deltec is who I would put my money on.

They are a solid unit, rated accoringly (if not underrated!) and are workhorses!

I have not owned one. But having been active in forums for 12 years, I know the Deltec name, and its quality. I have also read many "I can't have a sump" posts, and Deltec is the one name that keeps coming up.

Having owned a couple skimmers.... (we won't talk about this...) I know for fact, it is better to put off the purchase, and buy it right. If it means 3 months of weekly water changes to save that money, do it!


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

ahhh. i just bought the remora pro rated 125 gallons. suppose to be a really good skimmer. its used for about 1.5 years so hopefully everything is good . im taking her word for it. i trust her.



J_T said:


> If I had no choice (and knew for sure, there were no upgrades in my future), and was looking to get a HOB skimmer, Deltec is who I would put my money on.
> 
> They are a solid unit, rated accoringly (if not underrated!) and are workhorses!
> 
> ...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

peacocks said:


> ahhh. i just bought the remora pro rated 125 gallons. suppose to be a really good skimmer. its used for about 1.5 years so hopefully everything is good . im taking her word for it. i trust her.


you made good purchase from reliable member (if I am correct who I think it is)

Deltec is probably good, but much more expensive. On the other side when visiting members houses, I did not see yet a skimmer that pulling more crap that Reef Octopus with the blaster pump

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you have to go with a HOB, deltec is the way to go. Unfortunately they're a bit harder to get your hands on and fairly expensive. Although Remora is a good brand also!

Pics!!!!


----------



## century (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry to hijack but my remora connection cup crack where can I get another one in the gta


----------

